# Tickets on sale now



## Yulee

Heads up tickets are on sale now 😜


----------



## dholdi

Yulee said:


> Heads up tickets are on sale now 😜


I don't think there will be much interest


----------



## uberbmw

Hold on


----------



## Yulee

There isn't any 2019 waxstock so posted in here haha


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Ordered!


----------



## Deano9

I'm there!!


----------



## Peirre

I should be getting a ticket with my magazine subscription, however I’m already going somewhere else


----------



## Savo

Are tickets available on the day ?


----------



## Rebel007

Savo said:


> Are tickets available on the day ?


Yes £20 per adult I believe and I think its £10 per child


----------

